# Youtube / podcast / haunt friendly halloween music & 2 new song previews



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Happy new year haunters.
Our music is now Youtube friendly - songs from the following albums can now be used on your youtube videos without them flagging up, to the best of our knowledge.
All our songs are podcast and haunt friendly too - so if you would like to use them them please do. All we ask is you let us know!

Halloween Carnival
Welcome to the Horror Show 
Ghost Stories

These albums are available at www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com

Also here is a preview of 2 new tracks from our next release - Dark Carnival - which is a concept album about a cursed carnival that appears every halloween night to take lost souls

There are 2 songs online so far. The first is the classic horror clown sound with a few twists






The second is a dark track called Parade. This is the point in the story that the carnival folk parade through the town on halloween night.

https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween/sam-haynes-parade-from-the-new-horror-soundtrack-dark-carnival-out-soon

I would appreciate your feedback as always on the tracks, it helps a lot, and please share if you like them
Thanks
Sam
www.hauntmusic.co.uk


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really like _Parade_. Nice work on both, Sam.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Awesome! Always thought about doing a clown haunt, I'd definitely use these if I ever did


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Darkhavenmanor and Garth for your comments. working on the next album at the moment and these are two tracks from it - really appreciate your feedback
looking forward to sharing the full album with everyone when its done!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very cool Samhaynes!


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I checked out the website too, love your tracks!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love them! Thanks for sharing. They won't work for my witches and conjurers, but very nice.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks verse13 Printersdevil and greylady the CD is finally done! You can hear a few of the tracks on our bandcamp page

https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/the-incredible-dark-carnival

Glad you liked them I wanted to try something new with the Circus/Carnival theme. I think Here come the clowns turned out really well in the end!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

I nearly forgot to mention - we got nominated for a Rondo award for best horror CD which is awesome news!

http://rondoaward.com/rondoaward.com/blog/?p=168/?p=168

If you have a minute spare please vote for Spine Chillers in the best music CD category (its category 25 on the list)
We would REALLY appreciate it!

Thanks
Sam


----------

